
Work expands to the time allowed - imgabe
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2009/08/27/parkinsons-law/
======
julius_geezer
Curiously, W.B. Yeats wrote that his father John Yeats did his best work only
when hurried; otherwise he went back and redid the painting until it was
worse.

------
ableal
Comment #4 (which I subscribe):

 _My favorite principle from CNP was that when an enterprise constructs its
own headquarters, its demise follows not long after._

It's in chapter 6 of the Parkinson's Law book, titled "Plans and Plants, or
The Administration Block".

